# Soundcloud still the best place for composers?



## kclements (Jul 16, 2015)

my pro membership is up this week. I don't use Soundcloud for anything other than hosting some tracks to point music libraries too, as a demo service. I don't think I need to renew my membership - just use the free service, since I use it so little. I'm trying to simplify all my memberships and such.

Is there another service I should consider other than Soundcloud? They seemed to have changed their mission a bit, and not necessarily for composers, but for artists.

Thoughts? Thanks
kc


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 16, 2015)

kclements said:


> Is there another service I should consider other than Soundcloud?



Yes - your own personal website, with a player that hosts your files. Looks more professional, IMHO.

Cheers.


----------



## mwarsell (Jul 16, 2015)

In my opinion, the website players I've used look _less_ professional than the soundcloud embedded players. And they seem often more buggy.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jul 16, 2015)

Hm, having your own personal website is a good thing, no doubt. But I have to agree with mwarsell - haven't seen a nice looking player that can be embedded anywhere easily. Then again, I don't know anything about web design.


----------



## mbagalacomposer (Jul 16, 2015)

Gonna jump on the soundcloud band wagon....it hasn't let me down yet. I also use it to send private demo reels to people. Its easy and no one ever seems to have an issue with it.....its so standard now I don't think theres any issue with it looking "unprofessional".


----------



## Dean (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm all for Soundcloud! 
I also have a website but instead of using embedded audio/video players I use social media,..SC for audio , Youtube for video and Twitter for news feed.I think it acts on two levels,..content for the website and at the same time its also 'getting itself out there' and being heard,..I can interact with folks and update anything myself on the fly. 

If you build a website with embedded players you still have to figure a way to get it out there too.(If you build it they won't come!  ) D


----------



## kclements (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I don't have any desire to make my own player on my website. And truthfully, I get so few hits on my site, it's hardly worth having. I'll stick with Soundcloud.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jul 17, 2015)

Actually I don't mind the bad sound quality. Sure, 192kbps instead of 128kbps would make a big difference, but by uploading a high quality file you can prevent the total disaster you get to hear sometimes (I'm sure plenty of users upload a badly transcoded mp3, thinking "hey, doesn't matter - they'll compress it anyway").


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm going to stop using Soundcloud and places like that because I'm tired of seeing songs I'm trying to sell being stolen for free download by music aggregate sites in Russia. Not that I sel many anyway, it's just the principle of the thing. I use Wordpress for my music website, and have had no issue with the mp3 player plugins. Yes, I know that any song can be stolen from any site, but my site won't attract as many do-badders.


----------



## Dean (Jul 18, 2015)

Michael K. Bain said:


> I'm going to stop using Soundcloud and places like that because I'm tired of seeing songs I'm trying to sell being stolen for free download by music aggregate sites in Russia. Not that I sel many anyway, it's just the principle of the thing. I use Wordpress for my music website, and have had no issue with the mp3 player plugins. Yes, I know that any song can be stolen from any site, but my site won't attract as many do-badders.



Great plan,..hide it where noyone can ever find it so it can never be stolen.  
Kidding,..but seriously,set your music free!..you can't control it yet youre letting it control you by holding onto it.
Ive lost count of the endless links,tracks,uploads of my music floating around out there but it has had absolutely no effect on me at all,..just let it go and it will come back to you,hold on to it and you'll lose it! D


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jul 18, 2015)

Dean said:


> Great plan,..hide it where noyone can ever find it so it can never be stolen.
> Kidding,..but seriously,set your music free!..you can't control it yet youre letting it control you by holding onto it.


It's not controlling me at all, but thanks for the concern. I gave up on the idea of making a living off my music. I don't desire that it be heard in every corner of the world. When I make music now, I do it for my own enjoyment. If I can make a couple of dollars by putting it on iTunes and Amazon, that's icing on the cake. And truly, I don't mind giving my music for free - to those whom I _*choose*_. In fact, anyone who can find my website can listen to my songs for free anytime they choose.



Dean said:


> Ive lost count of the endless links,tracks,uploads of my music floating around out there but it has had absolutely no effect on me at all,..



I'm glad you're at peace with it.



Dean said:


> just let it go and it will come back to you,hold on to it and you'll lose it! D


Can I use that for a motivational poster?


----------



## Dean (Jul 18, 2015)

Michael K. Bain said:


> Can I use that for a motivational poster?



Touche!


----------



## scoringdreams (Jul 18, 2015)

Just curious...how about InMusik?


----------



## rgames (Jul 18, 2015)

kclements said:


> Is there another service I should consider other than Soundcloud?


I think it depends on what you want to do.

In my experience, if you want to build an audience then YouTube is light years better than SoundCloud. I've not had music on YouTube for long but I get 10x - 100x the plays on YouTube compared to SoundCloud. Plus, you can keep track of click-throughs to see what's working to drive folks to your music on CDBaby, iTunes, whatever. You can probably do that with SoundCloud but it requires more knowledge than I have.

I use SoundCloud to host some tracks but mostly just to provide demos that get deleted when they're accepted.

And yeah, my website is mostly useless. 90% of the correspondence I get through my website is from other composers.

rgames


----------



## Kejero (Jul 29, 2015)

Just a heads up: there are rumors that SoundCloud is in financial trouble, and will not live to see the end of this year unless they find investors -- which is also the reason they've been looking into implementing a subscription model. I know I'm making it sound a little dramatic, but hey, that's what we do, right


----------



## Michael W. Bell (Jul 31, 2015)

Kejero said:


> Just a heads up: there are rumors that SoundCloud is in financial trouble, and will not live to see the end of this year unless they find investors -- which is also the reason they've been looking into implementing a subscription model. I know I'm making it sound a little dramatic, but hey, that's what we do, right


I have heard that too! They have been pushing the subscription services a lot, especially when it comes to features such as replacing tracks, highlighting your favourites and of course statistics.

I think Soundcloud is a great place to host your tracks in playlists/sets for audition by your clients, it never seems to get any complaints in that respect and it is reliable, but I would agree that once it's on there, you have kind of lost control of it what with the Soundcloud rippers out there. Then again, you could say the second it's online anywhere the control is lost too.

My only gripe with hosting tracks on your own site is reliability. I found when I tried this before, buffering took ages, you want people to hear tracks instantly, that's where Soundcloud wins for me!


----------



## Dean (Jul 31, 2015)

Michael W. Bell said:


> I think Soundcloud is a great place to host your tracks , but I would agree that once it's on there, you have kind of lost control of it what with the Soundcloud rippers out there. Then again, you could say the second it's online anywhere the control is lost too.



Thats what I love about 'putting it out there',..the fact that theres no control,..anything can happen! (usually good things! )

D


----------



## kclements (Aug 1, 2015)

Dean said:


> Thats what I love about 'putting it out there',..the fact that theres no control,..anything can happen! (usually good things! )
> 
> D


Agreed. I've received at least one library deal because they heard my tracks on Soundcloud.


----------



## Dean (Aug 1, 2015)

rgames said:


> In my experience, if you want to build an audience then YouTube is light years better than SoundCloud
> 
> I use SoundCloud to host some tracks but mostly just to provide demos that get deleted when they're accepted.
> And yeah, my website is mostly useless. 90% of the correspondence I get through my website is from other composers.
> ...



I agree re websites,..thats why I use social media sites for news audio and video and link them all to my website just in case someone wants to go to my site.(which is very rare)
Re Soundcloud:(like Kclements) I was approached via SC too by different producers/directors,..one director,we hit it off and I just scored a pretty big feature for him,(Im about to score his next feature.)Youtube is great for reaching the masses (including potential clients)but the industry bods are all over SC /Twitter /Spotify,..in the end they're the ones who will hire me (as I've never released any CDs/albums.) D


----------



## Priscilla Hernandez (Aug 1, 2015)

I've always had my own website, and sometimes I host myself demos or excerpts there, or players with samples of my work, still we are in times where networks have taken over the traffic of the world wide web and I'm aware I may need a change of strategy in this matter. I have a soundcloud account but except for a few random excerpts I never really used it, maybe it´s time to rescue it and give it a second chance, still I will always try to keep my own and personal website as presentation card. My digital distributor placed almost my entire catalloge in spotify and I still have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## Michael W. Bell (Aug 1, 2015)

Dean said:


> Thats what I love about 'putting it out there',..the fact that theres no control,..anything can happen! (usually good things! )
> 
> D


I guess that is a valid point and a good way of looking at it! I know some folks who even put their tracks up for download and have gained success through doing that.


----------



## Priscilla Hernandez (Aug 1, 2015)

Dean said:


> Thats what I love about 'putting it out there',..the fact that theres no control,..anything can happen! (usually good things! )
> 
> D



I haven't used soundcloud myself except for a few excerpts and things, still intending to go and give it a try, but that doesn't help the fact you can already find some really odd remixes and reworks of some of my tracks, obviously without permission, so that part of "being easy to be ripped" scares me a bit already.


----------



## Dean (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey Priscilla, Ive had that happen many/many times,extended versions.piano versions or worse but usually it all comes from a good place,most of my published trailers tracks from my SoundCLoud page are on Youtube now,every single one of them uploaded without permission.(I have downloads disabled but I know that makes no difference anyway.)my point is if you put it out there and people love it they'll promote your music more than any website/publiser can,..simply because they love what you do!
There are always some risks(getting copied/ripped off etc) but theres risks in everything we do in life all the time everyday but we still put ourselves out there despite it all,..let that music go and see what happens,..thats where it belongs anyway.

D


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 1, 2015)

I recently checked out Bandcamp as a augmentation of SC, but could not get motivated. Soundcloud still the one here.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 1, 2015)

Dean said:


> Thats what I love about 'putting it out there',..the fact that theres no control,..anything can happen! (usually good things! )



So, you enjoy having your music stolen from you, and uploaded to other seedy sites who then turn a profit off of you w/o paying you royalties? I find that very weird....


----------



## Dean (Aug 2, 2015)

RiffWraith said:


> So, you enjoy having your music stolen from you, and uploaded to other seedy sites who then turn a profit off of you w/o paying you royalties? I find that very weird....



Sure I do,..the seedier the better.

I find it 'very weird' that you got the total wrong end of the stick,..want to take another crack at reading what I actually wrote?


----------



## Daryl (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm not quite sure what composers are using Soundcloud for. Is it so that someone finds your music by chance? Is it to showcase your talents? For me Soundcloud is only ever used to show a quick demo of something for forum members. I don't think I've ever used it for professional demos.

However, I have started to use YouTube, which has the added advantage of being a pre-installed app on many phones. Maybe I just don't understand the whole Soundcloud thing. 

D


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 2, 2015)

Daryl said:


> However, I have started to use YouTube, which has the added advantage of being a pre-installed app on many phones. Maybe I just don't understand the whole Soundcloud thing.


From what I gather, many people care a lot about the "look and feel" of the site. Especially younger folks, who are trying to get their foot in the door, want to place their material on a platform that is considered "pro". I overheard plenty of conversations like "Vimeo is pro, while Youtube of course is for amateurs". It's about peer pressure, I think, but I digress....

I find Soundcloud pretty convenient. Haven't uploaded anything yet, but I'm considering it for an upcoming project. Easy to use, small embedded player, reliable, and there's something about that waveform display... I can't put my finger on it, but I bet if they'd get rid of the display and just put some logo on there, traffic would decline pretty fast.

Whenever a potential client is asking for audio streaming instead of a download, then SC would be my first choice.


----------



## Priscilla Hernandez (Aug 2, 2015)

Daryl said:


> I'm not quite sure what composers are using Soundcloud for. Is it so that someone finds your music by chance? Is it to showcase your talents? For me Soundcloud is only ever used to show a quick demo of something for forum members. I don't think I've ever used it for professional demos.
> 
> However, I have started to use YouTube, which has the added advantage of being a pre-installed app on many phones. Maybe I just don't understand the whole Soundcloud thing.
> 
> D



same here, so far I've only used soundcloud for a couple of demos and excerpts in the making, I was thinking though of putting some tracks, those I've decided to use quite freely to promote, still freely to promote doesn't mean free for anyone to remix. I usually take remixes as a compliment. I also have had a few lovely listeners making a "cover" of my songs and some have been tasteful and even touching, but they're not meant for profit and they credit you the right way and they're quite obvious. Others simply seek to get some "vocals". I consider myself a composer but I may face that most would consider me only the "voice" and render some house/techno/oddly placing my isolated vocals (dunno how they do it) over a progression of chords that even is the one matching the original song. And some of them don't state that they are NOT OFFICIAL neither they have asked for permission. In those cases, in the ones that really are not of my taste, I feel a bit annoyed, or even some daring to upload them into youtube and monetize them :/ hmm 

I've used my youtube account more, have tried to offer videos but also the tracks along with simple still and "player" usually works and then it is also quite visual to embed in the official site. 

Still after quite a long "halt" and getting back to it, I feel absolutely "outdated" in internet promotion and placing and I feel a bit clueless how to seed it all again now that I gathered encouragement to finish the 3rd CD.


----------



## Daryl (Aug 2, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> From what I gather, many people care a lot about the "look and feel" of the site. Especially younger folks, who are trying to get their foot in the door, want to place their material on a platform that is considered "pro". I overheard plenty of conversations like "Vimeo is pro, while Youtube of course is for amateurs". It's about peer pressure, I think, but I digress....


The irony of amateurs considering what is pro and what isn't, is not lost on me. 

For me the deciding factor was that the sound quality with SC is often really bad, no matter what settings one uses.

D


----------



## Daryl (Aug 2, 2015)

Priscilla Hernandez said:


> Still after quite a long "halt" and getting back to it, I feel absolutely "outdated" in internet promotion and placing and I feel a bit clueless how to seed it all again now that I gathered encouragement to finish the 3rd CD.


I had a quick look at your Website and it seems quite nice (there are a couple of errors in the player, such as two tracks with the same name, and one not playing at all), and for me it is far more interesting than a wave form on SC. However, I'm still not clear what the purpose of posting things on SC, other than demos for clients, is. Do people find new writers for general trawling on SC? Does it convert into sales? I have no idea. AFAIK SC can't even compete with eh £1.72 YouiTube paid me last year. 

D


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 2, 2015)

Priscilla Hernandez said:


> I feel absolutely "outdated" in internet promotion and placing and I feel a bit clueless how to seed it all again now that I gathered encouragement to finish the 3rd CD.



I can totally relate. I find it difficult to put myself in the minds of people, because I just don't understand how or why they use stuff.

I still don't do any of the "social media" things like Facebook, because honestly, if I made an account today, I wouldn't know what to do with it. I mean obviously I can't just make it and leave it there without actively doing ... "something" with it, but how to approach that is a mystery to me.

Having an own website always made sense to me and I've been preparing material for a new one lately, but I actually don't know if people go on websites today. It could as well be something archaic they find tedious or too attention span consuming or whatever - not sure what the current trends in internet use behavior are. I did notice however that the website of today doesn't have a lot of different pages and rarely menus, but is wide-screen and scrolls waaaay down. That's something!

I could just put stuff up on Soundcloud and that's it. But can that really be enough? Does anyone really look anybody up on Soundcloud without being pointed to a track? Hard to imagine. And is it that much of a matter if it's on Soundcloud or Youtube or whatever else is out there ... man, the public space is such a confusing, fragmented thing doday.


----------



## Daryl (Aug 2, 2015)

Ditto...


----------



## Priscilla Hernandez (Aug 2, 2015)

Daryl said:


> I had a quick look at your Website and it seems quite nice (there are a couple of errors in the player, such as two tracks with the same name, and one not playing at all), and for me it is far more interesting than a wave form on SC. However, I'm still not clear what the purpose of posting things on SC, other than demos for clients, is. Do people find new writers for general trawling on SC? Does it convert into sales? I have no idea. AFAIK SC can't even compete with eh £1.72 YouiTube paid me last year.
> 
> D



Thanks for checking, I'll have a look at that, the entire site needs a serious update here and there. Still my impression was is I started out there was only mp3.com (now it's another different site and owners), then other sites like soundclick and myspace were created, mp3.com was sold and disappeared, people started to promote their myspace accounts as if they were official and then the site changes policies and fell out of use, again all those efforts gone. Facebook took the torch, but then they put their pay per promotion policy and now the pages don't get one third of the traffic it used to. So my conclusion was, just keep your site more or less updated and try to keep track of things in it, every "window" and "door" out there that can drive someone into your work is welcome, but at the end is the only place you can actually control. I welcome SC, fb, twitter or whatever as an additional window, but I don't have the time to be in such a wealth of networks or I wouldn't do anything. The amount of possibilities is so high that is overwhelming.

oh then that´s a lot Daryl, cos you really have to have insane number of plays to collect cents in almost any streaming service, not only in youtube, so yayy congratulations :*. I mean it.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 2, 2015)

Daryl said:


> The irony of amateurs considering what is pro and what isn't, is not lost on me.
> 
> For me the deciding factor was that the sound quality with SC is often really bad, no matter what settings one uses.


Nah, I wasn't thinking you needed help on that one... that was just a general observation. 

As for the sound quality, I think it's good enough to determine if the producer/writer/whatever is capable or not. Nothing more than a quick check. But I assume your potential clients already know who you are and what you do.

Anyway, the original question was: "Soundcloud still good?" Answer is: "It depends..." And now we got plenty of new questions and observations, some are worth to be discussed in a separate thread. 

- Promoting your project heavily does not necessarily generate sales/income
- Old-school website and/or social media circus?
- Putting your music out there --> promotional effect vs. risk of piracy

Yes, we're all composers, but a site like Bandcamp is probably far more interesting for someone like Priscilla than it is for Daryl. Also, pulling all-nighters isn't as easy as it used to be, and that's why I will go and make coffee now.


----------



## Dean (Aug 2, 2015)

Guys, I think the most important thing is to get your music out there,theres always risks,but the pros outweigh the cons,..you could spend your life trying to protect and control your music but thats part of life,almost everything we do is a leap of fate.

For Jimmy,Daryl and others,the idea is to use Youtube, SoundCloud ,Twitter or Facebook all together! All of these sites can be linked into each other so you're Youtube channel/ personel website has a link that can bring people to your SoundCloud profile and vice versa.None of this guarantees anything but if you work on a decent project and strike while the irons hot thats when all these sites really come into play.

Jimmy is right,if you upload your music and sit back,.its the same as building a website and waiting for the hits,..never going to happen.
@Daryl: yes, producers/directors do check these sites too,they're smart and know the talent is out there everywhere,..if they can find it that is!..(I've landed work via SoundCloud,Youtube,..its does work.) the trick is letting them know its there,you can have all the hits in the world on Youtube but you need to let the potential clients know about it too.

I still think it all comes back to the music and its quality,relevance,is it resonating?..then if you can get it to be at least heard by the right people,..for example submitting your best trailer music to the right guys in that field,..it defintely works,..a friend of mine did just that,..in no time he was signed to a few trailer house all because of the music first then he was able bring them to his sites. D


----------



## Dean (Aug 2, 2015)

Priscilla Hernandez said:


> So my conclusion was, just keep your site more or less updated and try to keep track of things in it, every "window" and "door" out there that can drive someone into your work is welcome, but at the end is the only place you can actually control. I welcome SC, fb, twitter or whatever as an additional window, but I don't have the time to be in such a wealth of networks or I wouldn't do anything. The amount of possibilities is so high that is overwhelming.



Hey, once you get the sites all updated and looking the way you want, then its just a matter of a little updating and interacting etc, every other day or when you get a chance between projects etc,..thats what I do,if Im too busy I wait and then add a bunch of stuff/updates,..Twitters great for 'on the fly' news,updates is any.( If I dont have anything to say I dont say anything.) D


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 2, 2015)

Dean said:


> I find it 'very weird' that you got the total wrong end of the stick,..want to take another crack at reading what I actually wrote?



I just re-read what you wrote. I guess I am missing something.


----------



## Dean (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey RiffWraith,if you worded your post another way we might have had a helpful exchange of opinions/ideas,...the threads about helping folks,I'd rather stick to that. D


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 2, 2015)

Could not agree more Dean. And there are ways to limit any shady dealings, short snippets under one minute, now downloads, have a private demo reel you can share with only potential clients after they contact you and you check them out.

Also, if you are preoccupied and obsessed with this crap it is going to eat you up inside and prevent you from doing the important stuff like being creative.

MUSICIANS HELPING MUSICIANS



Dean said:


> Guys, I think the most important thing is to get your music out there,theres always risks,but the pros outweigh the cons,..you could spend your life trying to protect and control your music but thats part of life,almost everything we do is a leap of fate.
> 
> For Jimmy,Daryl and others,the idea is to use Youtube, SoundCloud ,Twitter or Facebook all together! All of these sites can be linked into each other so you're Youtube channel/ personel website has a link that can bring people to your SoundCloud profile and vice versa.None of this guarantees anything but if you work on a decent project and strike while the irons hot thats when all these sites really come into play.
> 
> ...


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 2, 2015)

Dean said:


> Hey RiffWraith,if you worded your post another way we might have had a helpful exchange of opinions/ideas,...the threads about helping folks,I'd rather stick to that. D



You rock dude!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 2, 2015)

I use Soundcloud for both my composer stuff and also my 'developer' stuff.

I look forward to a really good competitive alternative (where's Mavian when you need him?!), as I find Soundcloud to be a horrifically buggy and annoying site. Every time I use it, something goes wrong, some failure or false error. It's always good to avoid needing to use it in a hurry, because it is extremely unreliable.


----------



## Dean (Aug 2, 2015)

TheUnfinished said:


> I find Soundcloud to be a horrifically buggy and annoying site. Every time I use it, something goes wrong, some failure or false error. It's always good to avoid needing to use it in a hurry, because it is extremely unreliable.



Strange to hear that,..not my experience at all,.Ive never had any bugs/issues with it since I started using it,(and I use it on the fly too)..maybe something else is not compatible with it on your end somewhere?(not a tech guy at all) D


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 2, 2015)

TheUnfinished said:


> I use Soundcloud for both my composer stuff and also my 'developer' stuff.
> 
> I look forward to a really good competitive alternative (where's Mavian when you need him?!), as I find Soundcloud to be a horrifically buggy and annoying site. Every time I use it, something goes wrong, some failure or false error. It's always good to avoid needing to use it in a hurry, because it is extremely unreliable.



Have you looked into http://www.hulkshare.com?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 2, 2015)

Phew, those waveforms look ... ouch.  I doubt _those_ guys are having issues with Soundcloud compression.


----------



## Priscilla Hernandez (Aug 3, 2015)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Phew, those waveforms look ... ouch.  I doubt _those_ guys are having issues with Soundcloud compression.


Sigh, all fault of the loudness war, I hope they come to final regulations about it. If you go for high dynamic range then they complaint they have to turn the volume knob up... lazy listeners LOL! just turn the volume up then. Now seriously, how much does soundcloud compress the audio by the way?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Aug 3, 2015)

SoundCloud is a great tool for beginners like myself. I can build a portfolio accessible from anywhere, and I can easily share tracks or playlists on Facebook or here in comments and I know that the player will work for the people I want to listen, without requiring any subscription or special browser plugins or the like. If there’s any friction in that process, I know it will damage my exposure. The quality might not be THX certified, but it is _good enough _to make an enjoyable listening experience and to show basically what I’m capable of. Exposure is the name of the game when you’re getting started, and SoundCloud is a high quality, easy to use vehicle for exposing your work.

Regarding thieves, they’re everywhere, and they’re cleverer than any of us. Better off to not live in fear of them. Be at peace, and be glad that anyone judges your music to be worthy of piracy.


----------



## rgames (Aug 3, 2015)

Another mark against Soundcloud that I recently discovered is that you can't embed the player in Facebook any longer (as of a few weeks ago or so). Now it's just a regular link that takes you to a completely separate page. That's a really bad way to do it - people don't want to be taken out of their Facebook news feeds.

They need to bring back the embedded player on Facebook.

rgames


----------



## Dean (Aug 4, 2015)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Regarding thieves, they’re everywhere, and they’re cleverer than any of us. Better off to not live in fear of them. Be at peace, and be glad that anyone judges your music to be worthy of piracy.



I only agree with the first part. D


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 4, 2015)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Be at peace, and be glad that anyone judges your music to be worthy of piracy.



I see people say this all the time. With all due respect, that's just a tad delusional.

Just a little FYI: when your music is stolen and upped to sites in Russia and Ukraine, that has not happened b/c someone has judged your music to be worthy of piracy. What _has_ happened, is that someone has judged your music to be worthy of profit.

They have not stolen your music b/c they think it's good; they have stolen your music so they can make money off of it.

Cheers.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Aug 4, 2015)

RiffWraith said:


> that's just a tad delusional.


Sorry if I seemed a bit glib or naive. I can certainly understand that it would be infuriating to be ripped off by faceless people across the world, but I just try not to get my blood pressure up over things that I have no control over. 



RiffWraith said:


> they have stolen your music so they can make money off of it.


Perhaps we should figure out who their customers are and sell to them without the middleman markups.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 4, 2015)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Perhaps we should figure out who their customers are and sell to them without the middleman markups.



So who would you try to sell stuff to? Filesharing services? Those russian video stores that rent and sell pirated DVDs?

Market squares in the middle east? China in general? Good luck with breaching into _that _market segment 

That's who's making profit off of piracy. The rest is just just average Joe assholes who'll enjoy products for free because they can. Like pretty much everyone in your neighborhood. They don't wanna buy anything.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 4, 2015)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Sorry if I seemed a bit glib or naive.



No apology necessary. It's just that I find it comical - and sad - when people say, "yeah BABY! My music got ripped off, and some thieves are making money off of it - AND there is no way I will ever see a dime, but that's ok, b/c this means that I write good music! I mean, it has to be good, b/c if it weren't - those thieves would have never stolen it in the first place... right? Right!!! Man, I am GOLDEN!!!!"



jacobthestupendous said:


> I can certainly understand that it would be infuriating to be ripped off by faceless people across the world,



A tad, yes.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 4, 2015)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Market squares in the middle east? China in general? Good luck with breaching into _that _market segment
> 
> That's who's making profit off of piracy


If it were that simple...

http://vi-control.net/community/thr...er-peoples-tracks-on-audiojungle-again.45622/

I've seen plenty of threads like the example above, mostly on other forums. That is definitely not the "market-square-in-the-middle-east"-situation.


----------

